# Deciding between Kranzle and Karcher



## jj1984 (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi all, 
Ive currently a Karcher compact k4 which after 3years has started to leak internally and giving me no pressure. 

Im looking at either another Karcher K4 premium version or a Kranzle K1050P or a Kranzle K10 with TS. Forgetting the price differences and performance i know the Kranzles are a different league but will i get noise complaints from neighbours. They will be used at home once a week and odd jobs in the garden. If they are noisier ill stick with the karcher. 
If anyone can advise.
Thanks


----------



## N58amx (Mar 7, 2018)

I ummed and ardd this time last year with the same thoughts..

Ended up with the 115ts which is not uncomfortably noisy..
Im going to purchase the k7 when funds allow it.
Really quiet .
I’d never go back to karcher after having a kranzle


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Noise should not be an issue unless you use the machine before 7 am. I'll be getting a Kranzle when my Karcha packs up.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I’ve just bought a K5 premium full control plus (£278 and £30 cash back from B&Q)

Our big machine currently has a fault so got this as a spare, and have to say I’m really impressed with it, simple to set up and not that noisy, plus it’s easy to switch between 3 flow modes, and the digital pressure control on the lance that allows you to lower or increase pressure in an instant! the only thing is the 8 meter hose, no problem though, 15m is £29.99 on eBay :thumb:

I had a kranzle years ago and had to be sent away twice in its first year! Completely put me off the brand.

:thumb:


----------



## Krakkenbus (Oct 25, 2016)

I've a 1050p arriving tomrrow - I've ordered it after my nilfisk gave up the ghost. There's not many videos of it online but I'll let you know what its like if I get the chance to get it out over the weekend.


----------



## jj1984 (Dec 16, 2014)

Krakkenbus said:


> I've a 1050p arriving tomrrow - I've ordered it after my nilfisk gave up the ghost. There's not many videos of it online but I'll let you know what its like if I get the chance to get it out over the weekend.


Yes please, and i know ive struggled to find any.

Thanks all for your replies.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

jj1984 said:


> Hi all,
> Ive currently a Karcher compact k4 which after 3years has started to leak internally and giving me no pressure.
> 
> Im looking at either another Karcher K4 premium version or a Kranzle K1050P or a Kranzle K10 with TS. Forgetting the price differences and performance i know the Kranzles are a different league but will i get noise complaints from neighbours. They will be used at home once a week and odd jobs in the garden. If they are noisier ill stick with the karcher.
> ...


How long past 3 years old is it - could be worth a call to Karcher to see if they can help ?

I had a leak on an old K3 years back, stripped it down and the plastic pipe from the pump to the lance connector had split with fatigue, cost me about £6 for a new one posted and problem solved :thumb:

Might be worth a look to see if you can see where it's leaking from ???


----------



## jj1984 (Dec 16, 2014)

Its well out of warranty I would say, it may even be 4 or 5 years old, time flies. 

I may try and see if i can fix it and keep it as a spare im defo not going to chuck it lol.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

jj1984 said:


> Its well out of warranty I would say, it may even be 4 or 5 years old, time flies.
> 
> I may try and see if i can fix it and keep it as a spare im defo not going to chuck it lol.


They may do you a trade in on a similar model - you never know.

Not sure if you've pulled the trigger on buying a Kranzle - when I had mine, it was significantly quieter in idle and about the same in use as any other pressure washer (Karcher/Nilfisk). I would even say it's quieter than a Nilfisk, as there is no 'screaming' motor when you pull the trigger.

I think there is a difference between the 'slow' and 'fast' motors on Kranzles. I believe the slow ones are 7 or 10L/min flow and anything higher is fast. The slow motor Kranzle that I had just hummed in the background, wasn't a total-stop model and definitely not annoying to myself or neighbours.

A K7 Kranzle Total Stop would be my ideal - I would even drop to the 1050 if I was ever in that situation again.


----------



## jj1984 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks, thats exactly what i wanted to hear regarding the noise. Sensible would be the 1050 but the k10 just looks cool. Im prob gonna pull the trigger. 
Are we due a group buy soon lol.


----------



## Krakkenbus (Oct 25, 2016)

So it arrived yesterday and I'm impressed, I only managed to get it out and quickly foam the car yesterday but the difference from my old nilfisk c120 is night and day.
As it's stop start the noise isn't any any louder from my old machine, apart from it doesnt click on evey few seconds like my old one did. There's a noticeable pressure increase & I even found I used less foam covering the car. The quality is massively improved over the nilfisk too.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Kranzle ..... all ....day ....long and the reasons have been stated many times in the last few weeks, same question.
They are more expensive, but you do get your monies worth in build and quality, for not bundles more. And they last! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

I would be up for a group buy


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Itstony said:


> Kranzle ..... all ....day ....long and the reasons have been stated many times in the last few weeks, same question.
> They are more expensive, but you do get your monies worth in build and quality, for not bundles more. And they last!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree that he Kranzle is a great machine even if it is a little expensive. Saying that, I have had my Karcher 3.550 since joining the forum and use it around 3 times a month on the car and a few times a year on the patio/walls etc. to clear any moss and grime build-up. Whilst I want a Kranzle, if my Karcher dies, I think I will save some cash and buy another Karcher because of the reliability of the one I have. :thumb:


----------



## The Incredible Hulk (Nov 19, 2005)

I've been running a Kranzle 1050P machine for a few years. As others have said I'd suggest it's actually quieter than my old Karcher unit so I wouldn't worry on that front. I've had no issues so far (as you would expect at that price) and I've been really impressed with its performance (power and foaming). One of the biggest shocks is the weight of the unit, its pretty heavy and 'feels' indestructible. 

Currently I'm looking at upgrading to quick releases, short gun and better hose (standard one likes to kink at the drop of a hat) not because I 'need' to but more a case of 'want'.

Whether overall the Kranzle merits the cost differential over a Karcher, I don't know - but from an experience perspective (feel / performance / etc) and as I'm a hobby enthusiast I enjoy the quality of this unit.

Good luck, Kevin


----------



## nickmason (May 19, 2007)

*My new Kranzle*

I have used Kaarcher for years-they never let me down. I have a K4 full control. It was becoming a little sticky to start up in the mornings, and I cant afford to waste time messing around to get it going, so I decided to purchase a Kranzle K1050 TST. Wow--what a machine. It weighs a ton (24KG, ok not a ton but it feels like it!!) and just looks total quality. The brass pumphead is a work of art and I can understand why the designers did not hide it away under the cover!!. I can honestly say that its one of the best bits of kit I have ever owned. I also purchased the patio cleaner head as the boss is bound to ask for the flagstones to be cleaned soon!! If you have to decide between the 1050 Ts and the 1050tst then the TST is a no brainer. Longer HP hose and also a different type of hose. The ability to just wind up the hose at the end of the job is brilliant. I am very pleased with my purchase, but will keep the K4 as a backup just in case!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

nickmason said:


> I have used Kaarcher for years-they never let me down. I have a K4 full control. It was becoming a little sticky to start up in the mornings, and I cant afford to waste time messing around to get it going, so I decided to purchase a Kranzle K1050 TST. Wow--what a machine. It weighs a ton (24KG, ok not a ton but it feels like it!!) and just looks total quality. The brass pumphead is a work of art and I can understand why the designers did not hide it away under the cover!!. I can honestly say that its one of the best bits of kit I have ever owned. I also purchased the patio cleaner head as the boss is bound to ask for the flagstones to be cleaned soon!! If you have to decide between the 1050 Ts and the 1050tst then the TST is a no brainer. Longer HP hose and also a different type of hose. The ability to just wind up the hose at the end of the job is brilliant. I am very pleased with my purchase, but will keep the K4 as a backup just in case!!!!! :thumb:


That's it in a nutshell. Cost is always a concern, but it is not actually bundles more. It's going to last and always do what you want well, typical german quality and why they have so many brand leaders in engineering :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

The Incredible Hulk said:


> I've been running a Kranzle 1050P machine for a few years.
> Currently I'm looking at upgrading to quick releases, short gun and better hose (standard one likes to kink at the drop of a hat) not because I 'need' to but more a case of 'want'.


The 1050 P should come with QD fittings. I agree the hose is something I believe is the part that let's it down from being perfect for me. But I do have a tendancy to be impatient with hoses that get stuck or kinked:wall:


----------



## Clasman (Mar 12, 2013)

Waiting today for delivery of a kranzle 1152 with hose reel and dirtblaster but main use will be slab and garden work ,


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

You cant compare Kranzle to Karcher domestic machines as the build structure on the domestic machines are not designed to be used for long periods of time often.

I have a Karcher HD 5/12 cx - Karcher HD 4/9 as well as a Kranzle K7 and K10.

These machines have been bullet proof over the past several years of owning them. The Kranzle was the first to die out due to a oil leak. I was always told by the Karcher specialist that the cold water Karchers do not need servicing(just fix them when they break). These machines were being used 6 days per week with a minimum of 3.5-4 hours operation each day over several years.


I would recommend either machine as long as you dont go for a domestic model Karcher.

The new Kranzle machines look very promising as well :thumb:


----------



## Haveyoufinished (May 26, 2019)

Just out of interest which model Kranzle died?


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Haveyoufinished said:


> Just out of interest which model Kranzle died?


It was the K7 portable machine.


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

another question, my k4 compact has been going strong but really was eyeing up a kranzle as I wash mine and my neighbours car most weekends.

Will i notice a water output / bar pressure with the kranzle? Reading the replies to this thread everyone seems happy with their Kranzle but at double or triple cost of a k4 for example I needs to be justified.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Schizophonic said:


> another question, my k4 compact has been going strong but really was eyeing up a kranzle as I wash mine and my neighbours car most weekends.
> 
> Will i notice a water output / bar pressure with the kranzle? Reading the replies to this thread everyone seems happy with their Kranzle but at double or triple cost of a k4 for example I needs to be justified.


Isn't k4 420 lph i.e 7 l per min flow?

If you get one of the 10 l per min kranzles, the cleaning power difference is noticeable. I upgraded a kranzle k7 (7 lpm) to an 1152 tst (10 lpm) and extra flow really helps. It is flow rate that matters more than pressure.


----------

